# W8 Passat Coolant/Radiator Relay(s) Location



## bl915 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if somebody could tell me where the coolant/radiator fan relay(s) are located on a 2003 W8 Passat? I looked under the dash, where it is normally located for all non-W8's in that year, but did not see any relay(s) related to the cooling system.. All that I found was the fuse. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------

